# Restaurer et effacer son disque dire externe



## iDavid1247 (31 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Ca fait peu de temps que j'ai un Mac (5 jours) Et j'ai un disque dur extern mais je veux le formater et effacer les donnée , le remettre a neuf quoi.

Je ne sais pas vraiment comment on fait... 

Quelqu'un a une idée ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Romuald (31 Décembre 2008)

applications > utilitaires > utilitaire de disque 
> selectionner le disque à gauche (ne te goures pas, n'efface pas le disque interne !), cliquer sur effacer, suivre les instructions.


----------



## claud (1 Janvier 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> ne te goures pas, n'efface pas le disque interne !



Heureusement on ne peut pas...
(il faut pour cela démarrer sur son DVD d'installation)

Mais avec un terminal il y a, semble-t-il, une commande qui le permet...

Edit : http://www.osxfacile.com/partition.html
 et http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/utilitairededisque.html


----------



## iDavid1247 (1 Janvier 2009)

Merci beaucoup, ca marche !


----------



## iDavid1247 (2 Janvier 2009)

Ça marche mais... Il faut choisir qu'elle option pour tout effacer pour le mettre a vide plus rien


----------



## claud (2 Janvier 2009)

Avec les deux liens que je t'ai déjà donnés tu devrais tout savoir sur l'utilisation d'Utilitaire de disque.

Ou alors pose des questions très précises.

Tu as ceci aussi :http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/decouvrir_leo.html


----------

